# ,   "",  ,

## 55

!    1 8.3   , ,       .   ,    .     ,   "",  ,    .  ?

  1 :
"    ,   ,      ,    "".
..   ,     ."

     ?

----------


## 55

/   ?      - ,       -   ?

----------

!       ?

----------


## 55

,      1 .   1 , ..    - , ,        ,    -  , ,     ...(

----------

> ?


             20.05.2010  257. 
 XI .

   ?
      3,    13  ,      .

----------


## 55

, ..    ,   ,   ,   ,     (
 ,     ,    ,         - (        ), ,   ,  ...

----------

